# 1985 CBC Anti-snowboarding News clip - Mt Seymour, BC



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

LMFAO....worth watching, thanks


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Won't load for me?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

hah has anybody seen forum THAT video? they used a couple clips from the segment in the movie, pretty funny stuff


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

thats pretty great, im sure it didnt help any that nobody knew how to ride a snowboard then lol. although by the looks of it those boards where pretty difficult to ride


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> hah has anybody seen forum THAT video? they used a couple clips from the segment in the movie, pretty funny stuff


Yeah I recognized parts of it, didn't remember it was from THAT, thanks I'll have to dig up my copy and watch.

And yeah in some ways, they actually had a legit case against snowboarders when the gear was so primitive, it definitely looks way less in control than today's standards.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Won't load for me?


Make sure you've got latest embedded media plugins for your browser? Give some details of what its doing - is the page loading but just not video? What browser you using? works for me in firefox 3.0


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Epic video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Pure win.

I bet that guy in the last part of the clip is a pretty angry person nowadays. There are only, what, 2 or 3 resorts that still ban snowboarders. I'm guessing he has a season pass at one.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I bet all the skiers back then thought snowboarding would disappear soon if they defended their hills...


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Pure win.
> 
> I bet that guy in the last part of the clip is a pretty angry person nowadays. There are only, what, 2 or 3 resorts that still ban snowboarders. I'm guessing he has a season pass at one.


His bad-ass 80's stache says it all!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

its funny to me that their main argument was that snowboarders were rude and dangerous. my oh my how the roles have reversed


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome! How things have progressed! One of my friends that tried snowboarding and retreated back to skies had this discussion last night about Snowboarders vs skiers

He gave me the same argument about how snowboarders mess the runs up and ruin the moguls...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

great video....of course snowboarders were dangerous at first....im mean cmon, how were they supposed to practice and get better at it if no one let them on ski lifts??:dunno:

I enjoy being a "smart alec" and cutting skiiers off hahah:laugh: pay backs a bitch for our great great ancestors


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr. Polonia said:


> great video....of course snowboarders were dangerous at first....im mean cmon, how were they supposed to practice and get better at it if no one let them on ski lifts??:dunno:
> 
> I enjoy being a "smart alec" and cutting skiiers off hahah:laugh: pay backs a bitch for our great great ancestors


Or how could they turn with the planks of death they were on!!?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Or how could they turn with the planks of death they were on!!?


true...they prob didnt even have metal edges on them...they were boogey boards after-all


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of us remember those days. First board I rode on did not have edges had three fins bolted on like a surfboard. That was the cutting edge tech at that point. First one I bought did have full metal edges though. Was a time before internet sales and no local shops so had to drive to the Burton Factory to buy my first board.

And yes that was how people felt about snowboarding at that time. Getting yelled at for going off a jump because a snowboard ruined them.:dunno:


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hahahaha oh man those seem like some crazy times. I bet that guy is having a shitfit these days. I hate people like that who are resistant to change. I try everything, there is no reason to be so close minded. Although those old boards did look like suicide. I don't know if I would want to strap on one of those.

Just comes to show you how fast the tech has progressed and how fast it is still progressing. Just 25 years later and snowboarding is HUGE.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Some of us remember those days. First board I rode on did not have edges had three fins bolted on like a surfboard. That was the cutting edge tech at that point. First one I bought did have full metal edges though. Was a time before internet sales and no local shops so had to drive to the Burton Factory to buy my first board.
> 
> And yes that was how people felt about snowboarding at that time. Getting yelled at for going off a jump because a snowboard ruined them.:dunno:


Dude, thats just awesome. Drive to the burton factory. Its as good as the story in the new Westbeach book about calling Sims and ordering a board directly from Tom Sims on the phone.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

SB4L said:


> Dude, thats just awesome. Drive to the burton factory. Its as good as the story in the new Westbeach book about calling Sims and ordering a board directly from Tom Sims on the phone.


My mom still remember the trip. She still thinks I am nuts for snowboarding and recalls me talking her into driving me up there cause I was like 15 at the time.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

If you guys liked that, check these other two gems I just found also from CBC just by searching snowboard.

Snowboarding on the edge of mainstream
Broadcast Date: Dec. 13, 1996

The popularity and perils of snowboarding
Broadcast Date: March 6, 2000

Im only halfway through the first one right now, pretty interesting watch so far.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I bet all the skiers back then thought snowboarding would disappear soon if they defended their hills...


haha sucks for them!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

so i watched the video and at the very beginning the reporter warns parents that some content may not be suitable for kids....ummm i didnt see anything violent or obscene:dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That video was hilarious! And the 80's cop 'stache on the canadian ski patrol was classic!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SB4L said:


> His bad-ass 80's stache says it all!





NWBoarder28 said:


> That video was hilarious! And the 80's cop 'stache on the canadian ski patrol was classic!


Somebody wanted to be Magnum PI...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

well the man is right...most ski-boards have no brakes......


----------



## cates044 (Nov 21, 2012)

SB4L said:


> If you haven't seen this video in its entirety, its worth a watch for a good laugh. It's especially funny if you ride Seymour in this era, where they are now considered the more board-friendly mountain on the north shore.
> 
> CBC News | Program | Television | CBC Archives
> 
> ...


I know that this thread is two years old, but does anyone know how I can find the footage from this broadcast? I tried looking in the archives but am having a hard time finding it. I'm looking for the footage for a school project.

Thanks

Edit: Was able to find it, incase anyone is interested in seeing the video: CBC Digital Archives - Extreme Sports: Faster, Riskier, More Outrageous - Skiers versus snowboarders


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks for the updated link.

those early boards had no metal edges and no sidecut - none of the boarders in that video could turn, so I can see why the skiers didn't want them there. 

The rest of the dialogue was BS. I seriously doubt that most every kid they stopped was cussing at them and/or drunk. I know for sure skiing was NOT becoming "more an more popular". Snowboarding saved the increasingly expensive snow sport industry which was declining to the point where some resorts were near having to close....and some did close.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for the updated link. Interesting video.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Skiing wasnt becoming more and more popular, that's why back in the day resorts such as Stevens had $10 Mon/Tues. I was talking to an older guy (60+) at work one day and he said to me that he enjoyed snowboarders, cause if it weren't for them, we would have all of these new lodges, chairs, runs etc. I know more people that have quit sking to board, then the other way around, like the old saying goes "Bored skiers, go Snowboarding".

I was trying to find a news clip from the late 80's early 90's, where the news crew was doing a story on snowboarding, it was the typical b.s., they cut in line, they're out of control, rude and then I thought I heard it all, this dumb bitch in her neon one piece ski suit said "They all look like they carry guns" ?, so from that day on it was an ongoing joke while getting suited up, we'd say goggles check, gloves check, money check and AMMO check


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

Skiing was definately on a downward trend in the mid eighties. I lived in a small town outside of Mammoth and none of us ever went skiing. As soon as we discovered snowboards we hiked small hills near our houses and built tiny kickers to no-where that we thought were the best things ever. When we could finally ride June mountain we did, and we sucked. We got spit on, body checked, knocked over in line, cut off, punched... the list goes on. Sometimes we fought back, sometimes we turned the other cheek and shredded pow. 

I miss those days! In the end we won, but sometimes I feel like the over-commercialization and corporatization of our sport killed the one thing we all had in common back in the day. 

Soul. 

On that note, it's time to go ride. Have a great day and go play on a stupid wooden toy. Don't forget to piss off a skier here or there for old times sake!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I do remember those days, guys throwing snowballs off of the chairs at us, spitting, altercations, passing us on the road with a finger out the windows etc etc, but believe me I do hunt out the euro carve skier guys and chase them down, then blow right past them, then watch them try to catch me. It's funny though, once you've shown them that you can carve/G.S. with the best of them, then all of the sudden they want to ride up the chair together and all they do is say that they've never seen a "boarder" race/carve that fast past them, the occasional powder spray is always fun


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

well, I can tell you that , as someone that rode out east with very limited verts and slopes that were all pretty much the same with a few trees between one and the other, yes skiing got boring. 

No one I knew really skied when I got older...

so I sat, and did nothing. Then one day, a co-worker told me that he snowboarded (not really, he stunk) so we went out one day, and I never looked back. 

Sure, in a few years my crippling , deteriorating body will no long allow me to board......but until then I'm loving it. 

Yet , I still like to ski too. Nothing like holding an edge going 60+ mph , then switching to another and yet another...but floating on a board through powder .....skis cant touch.

'round here,...there were no boards. Then one day there were a few and that's all there were for some time. They were not allowed after a year or two at our local hills, then a couple years later, they were. 

People didnt like them because they USUALLY were the more asshat crowds that were hanging in packs in the middle of teh slope on their asses, doing not much of anything.

Fast forward 10 years, and things have evolved to an amazing level. 


I guess its like anything, people fear change and new things. They want to beat it with a stick and go back to their cave eating whatever they clubbed earlier.

Unless it is technology for some reason. People now flock toward anything like ants to a picnic. I see people with ipads that have no idea what to do with them. Rushing to get in line to buy the new one, only to have the exact same apps and three emails a day loaded on their ipad. I dont get it. My company rolled out 1000 of these things to the sales force because 'it made them look cool and everyone else is doing it', yet they cant really figure out what they can do with them. They REALLY need a good solid small/lightweight laptop or, TADA a Windows Surface.  But, we trudge on blindly like lemmings and purchase whatever the inc's throw at us, as long as there is an lcd or potentially LED screen.

Which brings me to a video outlining this very topic,...enjoy....

Sony Releases New Stupid Piece Of Shit That Doesn't Fucking Work | The Onion - America's Finest News Source | Onion News Network


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess skiing still has it's place, like super steep/ice covered runs where you need every ounce of effective edge possible...but then, why even bother other than to get out of the house. 

There's gotta be a reason you rarely see skiers in really deep powder (at least around here). It probably takes a relative lifetime to be learn to manage all that equipment flailing around in anything over 2 feet deep (or even less). A snowboard is made for that shit. Those shapeless, backseat 80s boards obviously sucked on hardpack, but probably worked in pow (not that any of those boring conservatives in the vid would know....they most likely never ventured off groomers)


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

extra0 said:


> I guess skiing still has it's place, like super steep/ice covered runs where you need every ounce of effective edge possible...but then, why even bother other than to get out of the house.
> 
> There's gotta be a reason you rarely see skiers in really deep powder (at least around here). It probably takes a relative lifetime to be learn to manage all that equipment flailing around in anything over 2 feet deep (or even less). A snowboard is made for that shit. Those shapeless, backseat 80s boards obviously sucked on hardpack, but probably worked in pow (not that any of those boring conservatives in the vid would know....they most likely never ventured off groomers)


Most of the conservatives I know go pretty big. They work hard and play hard too. Most of the people back then were families. Mixed across political bands. Yea you had some younger guys that would let it rip, but not like today. You see alot more solo riding today than ever before. And I've been doing this a long time...
Dont let the verbiage conservative fool you. Just because they dont want 50% of their efforts going toward another person who sits around all day watching the tv with no intentions to contribute to society, doesnt mean they are boring.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

uh...I was referring to the ski stiffs in the video, not political conservatives.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

SB4L said:


> If you haven't seen this video in its entirety, its worth a watch for a good laugh. It's especially funny if you ride Seymour in this era, where they are now considered the more board-friendly mountain on the north shore.
> 
> CBC News | Program | Television | CBC Archives
> 
> ...


This is soooo awesome to see........because in 1985 I along with a group of friends not only were not aloud to get on the lifts at Seymour with our snowboards but the ski patrol also stopped us from hiking up the runs and basically escorted us off the mountain. 
I went to a high school 5 mins from Seymour and in grade 10 woodwork we built our own press and laminated 1/8" birch into home made snowboards....and even mounted a centre fin!!!:laugh: Maybe Seymour just didn't like our product????!!!??:laugh:

In a sense Seymour hasn't changed their attitude.....last year they wouldn't let my spon up the lift with a snowskate yet this is totally acceptable at Whistler.....


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've ridden a snow skate at Heavenly - liftees let me on, no problem. They are harder to ride than a snowboard, but you wear a leash with them, so it's not any more dangerous than a snowboard in the wrong hands. Bottom line, for most people, snow skates really don't take advantage of intermediate to advanced terrain, so it's kind of a waste of a day/ticket riding them at a decent mtn resort...but maybe your son is one of the few that can really rip on one.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

HAHA, if they hit somebody's legs it will break them, because they are like a missile because they have no brakes. 

Awesome video! So awesome to see just how much it has progressed and become part of the industry. I would love to talk to some of those people in the video and ask them what their opinions are now. I bet they are all at Alta though.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Someone had PM'd me asking for the link to this, back in November, sorry for the late reply as CBC had changed their link apparently. I've been absent from this forum a lot in the last few years as I moved back to Ontario  I miss this place though. 

I think this is the same one:

CBC Digital Archives - Extreme Sports: Faster, Riskier, More Outrageous - Skiers versus snowboarders


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SB4L said:


> I think this is the same one:
> 
> CBC Digital Archives - Extreme Sports: Faster, Riskier, More Outrageous - Skiers versus snowboarders


Excellent! :thumbsup: Maybe you could edit your original post and throw this link in there now?

"Most of them don't have the brakes!" lol


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Excellent! :thumbsup: Maybe you could edit your original post and throw this link in there now?
> 
> "Most of them don't have the brakes!" lol


Good suggestion, I am starting to remember how this forum stuff works. Done.

As a bonus, if you search "snowboard" in the archives (which is how I re-found this clip), there are a bunch more gems in the archives. I love old news clips, they're like time capsules of retro awesomeness.

CBC Digital Archives


----------

